# Hashi's?? Advice for a newbie



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello! I'm new to this and wanted to get some input. I have many hypothyroid symptoms. My doctor did the TPO antibody test which came back high at 80. Normal 0-60. TsH was 2.1 and she thought my thyroid looked and felt enlarged. They did an ultrasound and that showed slightly enlarged thyroid. My doctor thinks nothing else needs to be done but i'm left confused. Do i have early hashimoto's? I requested an appointment with an endocrinologist and just am wondering what else to ask. Any input would be so much appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

It's possible. I was feeling horrible when mine was finally detected, but my TPO was at 439. It goes down and goes up and isn't much fun. 
I would ask your new doc for a complete thyroid blood panel which includes TSH, Free T3 & Free T4, antibodies tests and an ultrasound would be good as well. Maybe Andros will pop in on this thread. Always good advise there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Karinp said:


> Hello! I'm new to this and wanted to get some input. I have many hypothyroid symptoms. My doctor did the TPO antibody test which came back high at 80. Normal 0-60. TsH was 2.1 and she thought my thyroid looked and felt enlarged. They did an ultrasound and that showed slightly enlarged thyroid. My doctor thinks nothing else needs to be done but i'm left confused. Do i have early hashimoto's? I requested an appointment with an endocrinologist and just am wondering what else to ask. Any input would be so much appreciated. Thank you!!!












It would be good to get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 run.

The FREES are the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.

Did your doc do any antibodies besides the TPO Ab?


----------



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you so much. I have an appointment with an endocrinologist on monday. I plan to ask about doing a free T 3 and T 4. What is the other antibody test and does that also indicate hashimoto's?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Karinp said:


> Thank you so much. I have an appointment with an endocrinologist on monday. I plan to ask about doing a free T 3 and T 4. What is the other antibody test and does that also indicate hashimoto's?


There are things that "suggest" Hashimoto's. TPO Ab and a grapelike appearance of the thyroid via ultra-sound.

However.............

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

Hope you can get the "FREES" and these are the tests that I personally recommend.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Plus an ultra-sound.


----------

